

App development surges thanks to iPad announcement, knocks down Android - aresant
http://blog.flurry.com/Portals/41620/images//Flurry_NewProjectStarts_Android_vs_iPhone_H2-2009.png

======
aresant
See more of this report here:

[http://blog.flurry.com/bid/30548/Flurry-Smartphone-
Industry-...](http://blog.flurry.com/bid/30548/Flurry-Smartphone-Industry-
Pulse-January-2010)

